# Ideas!!!



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok guys,
Heres the deal. Since this money pit, my bike, is hitting the accnt too hard....wife and I have decided to sell her bike and mine and get a side x side. However, I know NOTHING about all the different types, makes, and models. Keep in mind, there will be mods, as avaliable, to do on this thing....so price of it is an issue. We don't want to just jump on the first thing we see that looks cool, or get something thats gonna cost us a fortune to operate and keep running. What suggestions would you have and why to us...... :rockn:

P.S. she has a 04 Honda foreman and i have an 08 Black Brute as described in my sig.......


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

dont have one ,but i here alot of good things about the polaris rzr , seem to be fast enough,know 2 people that have one and they love it. see alot around the park also so just an idea to get u lookin at something , ....they dont look that bad either.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't really have anything to offer where side by sides are concerned. I know this isn't what you asked but have you considered a two up model, something like an Outlander Max? I know Polaris and Arctic Cat make two up models as well. You would have room for two and still get that behind the handlebars satisfaction. You would also have a much easier time on narrow trails. Also, if you went with an 800 Max it would be much faster than any side by side. Just a thought.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Teryx! the rzr is only good for trail riding, i have talked to three or four people where i ride that has rzr's and hate them. my brothers freinds has no 4x4 now uses about 1-2 quarts per ride (his fault) and its like a year old, my brother and my dad have had teryx's and no problems at all.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about side by sides (especially if you buy new) is their cost. You can buy a good used Jeep Wrangler to do the same job for the same or less money and you have dual capabilities (street/ offroad) with the Jeep. An ATV, however, will fit and maneuver in spots that the Jeep and side by side won't. Just a thought.


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

get the Teryx. My stepsons dad has one and it is just as fast as our Brutes and can go im more places believe it or not. It is snorkeled, clutch kit, 31" Outlaws, Muzzy exhaust. The thing is bad arse. His brother has a razr and it is nice too but I would go with the Teryx.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Depending what terrain you are riding the SxS can beat a quad hands down. Around here most muck gets only so deep then has a solid bottom. The extra weight let's you drive through where quads are stuck. They eat hills that quads struggle. But they have trouble in tight areas, that is why we are seeing lots of Rzr's. Bro in law has one and drives it hard with no problems. Another buddy has a Teryx and he is harder on equipment than anybody I have ever seen and it is still running strong although it has swallowed tons of water, bent the roll cage into a pretzel and has smashed every body panel apart. I have a ranger on the farm but it doesn't see much use off of it. Good workhorse though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

only downside to the teyrx is it takes 4 hours to change a belt.. i'm looking at the polaris ranger xp .. cause i can ride and use it when i go duck hunting .. i like the way the rzr s models look and can lift the shocks and fit 29.5 easliy .. but 2 people and a cooler and its a full house....


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd wait to see what can am and arctic cat are coming out with. But if you want something now then I'd day look at a rzr-s.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've heard rumors about the price tag on the new can am sxs but no one knows for sure i'm interested on how it looks tooooo


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i say rzr i love mine fast small easy to turn in small places


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

walker said:


> i've heard rumors about the price tag on the new can am sxs but no one knows for sure i'm interested on how it looks tooooo


I haven't heard a set price, but I'm willing to bet its a lot.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would like to have a ranger xp like walker said for more purposes than pleasure riding like hunting, mending/building fence...being able to carry a couple people and supplies would be good for me.


----------

